

Searching an ios developer - gianluka

Hi guys. I&#x27;ve got a lot of cool ideas for ios app. Any iOS developer out there that want to partner up with me?<p>I am an Italian interface designer.<p>Check out dribbble.com&#x2F;Gianluca and contact me over gianlucarispo {at} outlook.com
======
septerr
Sent you an email!

